# Started setting up today



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I set up the tombstones, sign, bucky, coffin and wooden crosses today. 
Lights, columns and gates tomorrow. Yeah, baby!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

good luck to you Hauntcast. I'm finishing up with the lights today too.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Happy October!*

I'm gonna wait a bit with mine. Too much paper mache. You gonna post some pics?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Can't wait to see it.
Mine is up and yesterday was first night of running.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Best of luck. I started setting up 2 weeks ago, and due to the wind and rain, we've set the same props back up 3 times so far. Did a little more today and now learn that there is another storm on the way! I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Got the graveyard 95% up. Need to do some wiring work before any power gets added. Had too much running thru a GFCI outlet and burnt it out last year. Was going to add more outlets yesterday but the electrian never showed up.


----------

